# [VZW] google wallet on Verizon sgs 3 fix. working



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

anyone on verizon that wants google wallet please follow this link to xda. i have it on my phone and just tested out and works flawlessly. just trying to share.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1769083


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

inline6power said:


> anyone on verizon that wants google wallet please follow this link to xda. i have it on my phone and just tested out and works flawlessly. just trying to share.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1769083


You upgraded from the thunderbolt I see!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> You upgraded from the thunderbolt I see!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


went from eris to tbolt to gnex to sgs3 lol.keeping the gnex because I could never get rid of that phone lol

Sent from my sgs3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

I hear that!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## idelgado782 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey op, you downloaded and followed the directions and once that was done you were able to successfully open wallet. I'm using a stock rooted rom.

Sent from a sexy a** Galaxy S III


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Any update if this is physically working on vzw yet?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

Its not working yet I tried


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

I will take video of it working on my phone tomorrow

sent from my galaxy s3


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

Then it would be great if you can do a log cat while making a purchase and send it to the dev

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Video?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

i will try to get the video up at lunch time. i am at work right now and i will also try to take a log cat of the process as well.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

why won't it work on VZW? why does VZW stick their nose into everything? I'm getting really sick of their crap.


----------



## wadiesel (Jan 1, 2012)

Just went over the instructions on XDA - and gave it a try on my Verizon SGS3. It's legit!! Worked for me on the first try!!


----------

